
Houyhnhnms vs. Martians - cronjobber
http://ngnghm.github.io/blog/2016/06/11/chapter-10-houyhnhnms-vs-martians/
======
brudgers
Recent discussion of Houyhnhnms:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11797718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11797718)

